# Tastaturlayout fuer Deutschland?



## Suchfunktion (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

wie lautet das Tastaturlayout fuer Deutschland (inkl. Eurozeichen)?

Die englische heisst ja en-us aber wie lautet die deutsche?

Thanks.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2005)

Das deutsche Layout ist de-latin1, bzw. de-latin1-nodeadkeys.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe musst Du zusaeztlich noch euro, euro1 oder euro2 "includen".

Schau mal in /usr/share/kbd/keymaps/i386, da solltest Du alles finden was Du brauchst.


----------



## Suchfunktion (25. Oktober 2005)

Okay.. includen.. gutes Stichwort 
Danke!

Dann weite ich diesen Thread mal aus:
*Wie kann ich das deutsche Tastatur-Layout in rdesktop benutzen?*

So.. hoffe da weiss jemand eine Antwort 

P.S.:
Ich verwende Linux-2200 (fuer IBM ThinClients, Netvista 2200) und da gibt es leider kein " /usr/share/kbd/keymaps/i386" :-/


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2005)

Bei rdesktop kommt es, wenn ich mich irre, darauf an welches Layout auf dem zu fernsteuernden Computer eingestellt ist.


----------



## Suchfunktion (25. Oktober 2005)

uhm.. man kann ja ein tastaturlayout uebergeben.
Und das ist nes, was ich vorhabe


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2005)

*rdesktop --help* verraet mir:


			
				rdesktop --help hat gesagt.:
			
		

> root@pqc03:~# rdesktop --help
> rdesktop: invalid option -- -
> rdesktop: A Remote Desktop Protocol client.
> Version 1.4.1. Copyright (C) 1999-2005 Matt Chapman.
> ...



*-k: keyboard layout on server (en-us, de, sv, etc.)* sollte die von Dir gewuenscht Info sein.


----------



## Suchfunktion (25. Oktober 2005)

Hmm merkwuerdig.. hatte es mit de bereits probiert, geht aber nicht.. naja trotzdem danke, ich experimentier noch etwas rum


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Oktober 2005)

Nichts zu danken.

Noch viel Erfolg.


----------

